# Meguiars Headlight Restoration.



## bmwe61520d (May 26, 2012)

Hi i wanted to know if Meguairs headlight restoration kit actually works? and are there alternatives from other brands?

Thanks


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

never used it, but i no 3m does a similar kit, but its a wet sand job so better longer lasting results, with drill attachment like the megs, & think you need to use your own sealant/wax to protect the lights after. here it is... http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...adlight+restoration+kit&sprefix=3m+he,aps,200
:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not used the kit but have used Megs PlastX which is a good product. If you do not have a DA or rotary I cannot see why the kit would not work

If the headlights are not badly pitted you might be able to clean them up by hand with some PlastX or Gtech P1. It would take a fair bit of elbow grease but it would not be an impossible task

Edit. I would mask off the surrounding areas first to protect the paintwork


----------



## bmwe61520d (May 26, 2012)

WannaBd said:


> never used it, but i no 3m does a similar kit, but its a wet sand job so better longer lasting results, with drill attachment like the megs, & think you need to use your own sealant/wax to protect the lights after. here it is... http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...adlight+restoration+kit&sprefix=3m+he,aps,200
> :thumb:


when you said i need my own wax/sealent which one is the best for this job? sorry im fairly new so i dont know much about this.

thanks


----------



## bmwe61520d (May 26, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Not used the kit but have used Megs PlastX which is a good product. If you do not have a DA or rotary I cannot see why the kit would not work
> 
> If the headlights are not badly pitted you might be able to clean them up by hand with some PlastX or Gtech P1. It would take a fair bit of elbow grease but it would not be an impossible task
> 
> Edit. I would mask off the surrounding areas first to protect the paintwork


no problem ill play safe and go with the kit as ive never done anything like this before, also after using plastX do i need to use a sealent/wax and which one shall i use?


----------



## bmwe61520d (May 26, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, im back! Ive not done lights so not sure what wax or sealant to reccomend on plastic, but im sure any decent one will work if applied monthly/2 monthly when you wax your car. As regards the plastX it offers some protection, but i doubt its very durable but not using it i cant comment. If they are quite hazed/clouded i'd go down the machine powered route, & the kits give u a drill polish pad adaptor. :thumb: hope that helped


----------



## bmwe61520d (May 26, 2012)

WannaBd said:


> Hi, im back! Ive not done lights so not sure what wax or sealant to reccomend on plastic, but im sure any decent one will work if applied monthly/2 monthly when you wax your car. As regards the plastX it offers some protection, but i doubt its very durable but not using it i cant comment. If they are quite hazed/clouded i'd go down the machine powered route, & the kits give u a drill polish pad adaptor. :thumb: hope that helped


Ok that's fine  thanks for your help.


----------



## eztiger (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm looking to try and restore the xenon headlights on my e39 - is the meguiars kit as fool proof as their video suggests?

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/video-demos/1183

I'm useless so if it really is that idiot proof I'm happy to go that route rather than wet sanding.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I've used the 3M kit and can't fault it, enough in the kit to do 4 headlights


----------



## Machine_Valet (Apr 1, 2012)

Done my bora headlights a wee while ago now, they were cloudy looking so I used 1000,1500,2000 grit wet sand paper then buffed up using megs plastx and they came up a treat works out cheaper than buying the 3m kit, heard a lot of positives about the kit but I gambled doing it that way and it payed off saving me money as well


----------

